# So who felt the earthquake?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happened around 11:39 pm Tuesday night. Reported to be 4.3 to 5.1 on the Richter Scale. No damage reported or injuries. No damage to power lines. We felt it shake here in Burnaby. Reports of same from friends and family in Vancouver, Surrey and as far as Silver Lake, WA (south of Cultus Lake). Apparently it was felt as far away as Kamloops.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Felt in Vancouver for sure. Definitely the strongest one I've felt ever. Time to update my earthquake kit.

I decided to lower my water level a bit. Just happened to be watching my tanks and they made me real nervous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

This was nothing. Around 1999 or 2000, there was a much more powerful earthquake and I felt it in Powell River. The whole duplex I was renting at the time shook for about 10-12 seconds at least. This one, we heard a bang, the place shook for about 3-4 seconds and that was it (other than Irene my wife freaking out on me).


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> This was nothing. Around 1999 or 2000, there was a much more powerful earthquake and I felt it in Powell River. The whole duplex I was renting at the time shook for about 10-12 seconds at least. This one, we heard a bang, the place shook for about 3-4 seconds and that was it (other than Irene my wife freaking out on me).


I remember that one, was in Kindergarten and the whole school shifted.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Atom said:


> Felt in Vancouver for sure. Definitely the strongest one I've felt ever. Time to update my earthquake kit.
> 
> I decided to lower my water level a bit. Just happened to be watching my tanks and they made me real nervous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm nervous too, there was a little too much movement in my tanks. Don't want to think about having over a 100 fish on the floor if all my tanks break.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

This was the biggest one I have expeienced .I just did a top up on my tanks and had a little bit of spillage.My fish were a little freaked out but no casualties.I hope everybody's aquariums are ok.Happy New Year .Jody


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They had an earthquake "expert" on and he claims that since this was a deep (50-60km down) earthquake, he doesn't expect any aftershocks. Well we'll see how well the "expert's" prediction is over the next couple of days I guess. Here it didn't do anything to my tanks.

BTW datfish, thanks for making me feel OLD "Kindergarten"


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

My tanks definitely sloshed around. My neons seem to be schooling tighter, but I may just be paranoid now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I think I shit bricks never experienced one.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> This was nothing. Around 1999 or 2000, there was a much more powerful earthquake and I felt it in Powell River. The whole duplex I was renting at the time shook for about 10-12 seconds at least. This one, we heard a bang, the place shook for about 3-4 seconds and that was it (other than Irene my wife freaking out on me).


Yep. Remember that one. I remember several seconds of pretty heaving shaking. Didn't feel a thing last night. Went to be at 11:00....must have been fast asleep. All good in the fishroom this a.m.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

It was 2001 as I was in grade one. Went to Zion here in Cloverdale and although I noticed it, a warning wasn't giving till long after. I knew something was up with my desk. But the building was so sound even though it was the old one that things only vibrated.

Last night I booked it out of my room and dove under my desk. My fish seemed OK. Our building creaked after swaying pretty good though so my mom and I need to take a look at the building. 
Funniest part is my rats didn't even care. Infact during the earthquake Mr. Jeffery was eating his food the entire time... Not a care in the world. Didn't even freak out from my fast movements. Bwahahaha.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Heard a loud bang, things fell of the Christmas tree. One ornament fell off the wall. Tank was ok. House was shaken as outside chimes were going off.
Thought someone ran into my house. I ran outside and met my neighbour who thought the same thing.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I was in bed with my wife.

Her: "OMG, the room is shaking!"
Me: with a smile stretched across my face, "I know. You're welcome"

(a little lame humor for your day).

I was asleep at 11:30 and slept right through, so I'm not sure if there were any tremors in our area.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Rogo said:


> I was in bed with my wife.
> Her: "OMG, the room is shaking!"
> Me: with a smile stretched across my face, "I know. You're welcome"
> (a little lame humor for your day).
> I was asleep at 11:30 and slept right through, so I'm not sure if there were any tremors in our area.


I posted earlier that I didn't hear or feel anything. When my wife awoke this a.m. she said she couldn't believe that I slept right through "it". She said that the first thing that she heard was a cat "crying" outside for several minutes (animals seem to have that extra sense) Then she said that she felt "shaking" and noticed that our bedside table was shaking about as well.....she said that she jumped up and looked outside to see what was going on....nothing. And I slept on......


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't feel a thing but I knew something was up as the mirror closet door was rattling in my condo.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

As my little brother (8 years old) was asking me to buy him another fish my bed started to shake like crazy and i thought he was doing it and i told him to stop and then i hear my mom yelling earthquake and we left our apartment, all 3 tanks are doing good so does our little parrot


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

We felt here too in North Vancouver. Walls were shaking and banging for a few seconds. That's all. I never thought to check the fish tanks but there wasn't any water on the floor the next morning.

That previous earthquake years ago was extremely loud - sounded like a full convoy of semis with their jake brakes full on. The windows in the house rattled so hard they almost all broke.

AquaAddict


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Few people today at work told me there will be a bigger one soon appearently it was on the news


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I never felt it I was watching cars show on TV.

But I was rattled awake about 4:10am with my mobile home shaking like it did in the windstorm 
things banging and ratteling

no evident damage today?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't think there is any serious damage since it is 4.9 quake. However your mobile home was shaking at 4:10am? I only ask because the quake happened around 11:30 pm thou.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Unknown crim said:


> Few people today at work told me there will be a bigger one soon appearently it was on the news


Every time there is an earthquake they discuss the potential for the 'big one', so that's probably what they're referring to.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

That is what is so odd.

It woke me up.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Strange indeed because I checked the earthquake tracker and there is no follow up quake after.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The "earthquake expert" on the News stated last night that since it was a deep quake, originating 50-60km deep, there was not likely going to be any aftershocks.

My teacher first told me about the expected "big one" back when I was in Grade five.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I was driving home from THE FORCE AWAKENS!!!!!!!! And didn't even notice the slightest thing. Everyone else seems to have felt it but me


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are aftershocks always as new equilibrium is reached. But with a deep seated epicenter, the energy transfer would not be felt at surface.

And Anthony, I remember 2000 quake. My computer monitor rattled pretty good as I was working out at Production Way at a high tech company, very close to where J&L later opened.  So talk about feeling old....


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Felt it...only because our cat freaked out and ran into the beside lamp which woke me up. Felt a few shakes and thought "i wonder if that was a quake" then went back to bed, haha.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I caught a flu, I went from too hot to leaving the window open and was shivering, didn't know it wasn't me shaking lol until I spotted it on here some minutes later.


----------



## floatingaway (Dec 31, 2015)

I was on the 23rd floor of Bentall 3 for that 2000 one. Had a planted 33 on my desk. Had to go get some paper towels quite quickly once the building stopped swaying! The one the other day was quite minor. Glad to have lots of minor ones instead of the "big one"!.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

floatingaway said:


> I was on the 23rd floor of Bentall 3 for that 2000 one. Had a planted 33 on my desk. Had to go get some paper towels quite quickly once the building stopped swaying! The one the other day was quite minor. Glad to have lots of minor ones instead of the "big one"!.


Interesting. I was in Bent all 4 until 1999. 12th then 14th and finally 15th floor before I left thay company.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> This was nothing. Around 1999 or 2000, there was a much more powerful earthquake and I felt it in Powell River. The whole duplex I was renting at the time shook for about 10-12 seconds at least. This one, we heard a bang, the place shook for about 3-4 seconds and that was it (other than Irene my wife freaking out on me).


make it stop anthony make it stop...........im not cleaning up after your tanks again..............lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i thought it was my little cat scratching on my huge computer desk and shaking it......der


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was on the 14th floor of a hotel in downtown Victoria with one of my kids. We had a hard shake, and that was it. In Vancouver, my husband told me that books fell off my bookshelf. 

In 2014 we were in San Francisco for a 6.8 earthquake. Lots of rolling that seemed to go on for a long time then. This one was so brief that I didn't realize for a moment that it was an earthquake.


----------

